# Orbea Aqua



## iainw (10 Feb 2012)

Hi, I am just about to make the step up to my first road bike having been a cheapskate and hammered my Dawes hybrid into the ground for too long. Having made a fairly thorough search I have picked out the Orbea Aqua TSR 2012 as the stand out bike for my price bracket -£500-£700

I am pretty green on road bike specs though- does anyone have any experiences of Orbeas?

this is the spec:

Fork: Orbea Carbon
Headset: Semiintegrated 1 1/8
Rear Hub: Orbea R1800
Front Hub: Orbea R1800
Spokes: Orbea R1800
Rims: Orbea R1800
Tyres: Vitoria Zafiro 700x23
Shift Levers: Shimano Sora
Front Derailleur: Shimano Sora
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Sora
Cassette: Shimano Sora 12-27 10spd
Chain: Shimano HG53
Crankset: Shimano Sora 34x50 CT
Seat post: Orbea Alu
Saddle: Selle Italia X1 Flow
Handlebar: Orbea Road
Stem: Orbea Alu
Brakes: Orbea Alu
Brake Levers: Shimano Sora
Pedals: 
Orbea Road Alu

Would really appreciate any advice before I throw my (very limited) funds at a dodgy bike,

Cheers


----------



## PpPete (10 Feb 2012)

Ping User13710 - she recently went from a hybrid to an Orbea roadie, don't know which model.

Similar equipment spec, but with carbon seat-stays: Decathlon's Triban 3 at £499 is the stand-out vfm offering at the moment.... if you have a Decathlon near you.


----------



## BrumJim (10 Feb 2012)

Orbea bikes have a very good reputation, and the spec looks OK for that price range, in terms of the groupset, frame and forks.


----------



## Judderz (10 Feb 2012)

I have the Orbea Aqua, a 2010 model, done around 2500 miles on it, not changed anything on it apart from the wheels and seat, and it still rides like the day I bought it. I'm seriously looking into upgrading to the Orbea Onix (full carbon) in the near future as my N+1, but I would highly recommend the Aqua


----------



## iainw (10 Feb 2012)

brilliant, I'm sold. beautiful looking bikes too I think


----------



## ianrauk (10 Feb 2012)

Lovely bikes and the Euskaltel-Euskadi Professional Cycling Team seem to like them...


----------



## Mike! (10 Feb 2012)

We have an Orbea dealer in Ipswich, certainly lovely looking bikes. Will be visiting when i have the cash together as they are on my shortlist (liking the look of the Onix that Judderz mentioned!)


----------



## Sonofpear (13 Feb 2012)

I got an aqua-San remo last year. Got it at a bargain price too. Lovely bike and no problems with it either.


----------



## EYE-TYE-MAD (13 Feb 2012)

iainw said:


> Hi, I am just about to make the step up to my first road bike having been a cheapskate and hammered my Dawes hybrid into the ground for too long. Having made a fairly thorough search I have picked out the Orbea Aqua TSR 2012 as the stand out bike for my price bracket -£500-£700
> 
> I am pretty green on road bike specs though- does anyone have any experiences of Orbeas?
> 
> ...


 
I have a thing about Italian frames, I love em, in fact, I confess I'm a bit single minded shall we say, but last year I met a guy who had just bought an Orbea Orca & he was covinced it was the best thing since sliced bread. I was also a bit impressed if truth be known, so much so, I bought one. I have to say it's brilliant. It's sharp, super resonsive, & the build quality is fantastic, I just can't fault it in any way, & Ive tried. The one thing I would say about the Orca however, it's so sharp it could catch you out, but after a mile or two you soon get used to it. So, it's a thunbs up from me on Orbea.


----------

